# tractor choices JD 4720 Kubota 7040



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

well like the title states I sold my 4310 this weekend and now on a quick hunt for one of these 2 models. 

I have been bleeding green for awhile now so JD does have my ear. I know the kubota is more horsepower and goes faster which is what I need for clearing snow in driveways around town. 

the tractor is going to be used for snow and some beach work and some landscape projects. so not sure if the Kubota is to big for the landscape projects. 

both tractors I have talked to are in th 34k range.

talk to me, I know there are alot of tractor guys on here. 

gonna leave the loader on the front and gonna put a blower on the back.


----------



## Piston (Nov 17, 2012)

How heavy will the blower be? There is a decent difference in lift capacity on the 3ph between the two. They really aren't too "comparable" as you know since one is a compact and one is a utility tractor. 

The M7040 will be more capable, with greater lift capacity both front and rear, as well as more power at the PTO which may be important depending on your blower. 

I believe (don't quote me on this) that the M7040 has a greater clearance than the JD, which may or may not be important to you depending on how much snow you get, and if your using an inverted blower vs. standard rear blower. 

The M7040 is more tractor, for sure, however, if you don't "need" more tractor, you may want to stick with the smaller compact of the 4720, you may find that your more productive with a smaller tractor and the HST transmission than with the larger tractor and hydraulic shuttle shift. 

By landscape projects, do you mean commercially, or for your own personal use? The m7040 is not too big for landscape work, as you know, it's fairly light weight for it's size, which can be an advantage for landscape work (about the only time it's an advantage). If you were using it for landscape work though, I'd certainly stick with R4 tires, although you'd probably do that with either. 

Personally, I would go with the M7040 just because it's more tractor. I currently have a Kubota now with HST, and wouldn't hesitate (anymore) to give that up for more capability. 

(note: I'm not at all Kubota loyal, in fact, I prefer something other than Kubota, it just happens to be what came along for a good deal when I was looking)


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a brand new 4720 and i wouldnt make the purchase again. Its to small and to slow. The cab is horrible, i know it feels real nice the first time you sit in it but its just to small. I do like the hydro trans, that does make it super quick.

I have been thinking about putting a blower on mine but havnt pulled the trigger.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a 4520 and my cousin has the kubota. We bought them for personal use. he bought the kubota cause the dealer was about 5 minutes from his house (he actaully drove it home when he bought it) And I bought the JD because I got a better deal and closer dealer. I mostly operate mine on hilly un even terrain and to maintain quad/off road trails and land clearing. The HST was a must for me. I use mine with a backhoe and root grapple 90% of the time, box blade, landscape rake, mx6 rotary mower, sickle bar mower, and a post hole digger. I have 800hrs on it and have spent 3,500 in repairs and maintenance over 8 years. (mice ate threw the main harness and I blew a gasket seal). It's great on fuel, comfortable, easy to use, easy to road, and can handle more then it should.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I too have a 4520 and am very happy with it. Same things as ^^ mentioned for positives. With the turf tires it is VERY gentle on sensitive areas with still enough traction to plow or move whatever snow I've every wanted to. I know that the cab is considered somewhat small when "big" people operate it but its great for me. I also believe that the JD hydrostatic controls are second to none....especially against the Kubota controls which I can't stand in any configuration!


----------



## Piston (Nov 17, 2012)

mcwlandscaping;1541493 said:


> I also believe that the JD hydrostatic controls are second to none....especially against the Kubota controls which I can't stand in any configuration!


Not that this is what the thread is about, but I have a Kubota with HST and I have to say I agree with you, I really do not like the way they have they're controls for the HST pedal. However, that is a completely personaly opinion and some people much prefer it that way. All depends on what you like for ergonomics.

I'm interested to hear how big (weight) of a snowblower you would like to put on there. If it is a standard reverse style snowblower you'd be fine, but if it is one of the heavy duty pull type used for commercial use, you'd be pushing the weight capacity on your 3 point hitch.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Piston;1541565 said:


> I'm interested to hear how big (weight) of a snowblower you would like to put on there. If it is a standard reverse style snowblower you'd be fine, but if it is one of the heavy duty pull type used for commercial use, you'd be pushing the weight capacity on your 3 point hitch.


If he does choose an inverted blower a meteor 75" will be just fine.


----------

